# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Mini tank



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

My mini tank

The link/pic shows my mini tank for Boraras maculata, kuhlii loaches and shrimps (tiger, Malayan (Neocaridinia sp.), Cherry and what is commonly called Taiwan shrimp (another Neocaridinia sp.).

Plants are Java fern (normal and Windelov), java moss, Monosolenium tenerum aka Pellia, Marsilea sp., Riccia fluitans and Anubias nana.

The setup was started last November and a few generations of the Taiwan shrimp are now present. Six cherries were introduced in July but these have not shown signs of reproduction for some reason.

The tanks uses a sole 11W compact flourescent tube. There is no filter, air pump, CO2, chiller, fan or base fert (just a thin layer of normal gravel). A third of the water is changed every two weeks, with minute addition of plant trace elements.

By far, this tank demands the least trouble from me...


















[This message was edited by budak on Sun October 26 2003 at 04:44 PM.]


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

My mini tank

The link/pic shows my mini tank for Boraras maculata, kuhlii loaches and shrimps (tiger, Malayan (Neocaridinia sp.), Cherry and what is commonly called Taiwan shrimp (another Neocaridinia sp.).

Plants are Java fern (normal and Windelov), java moss, Monosolenium tenerum aka Pellia, Marsilea sp., Riccia fluitans and Anubias nana.

The setup was started last November and a few generations of the Taiwan shrimp are now present. Six cherries were introduced in July but these have not shown signs of reproduction for some reason.

The tanks uses a sole 11W compact flourescent tube. There is no filter, air pump, CO2, chiller, fan or base fert (just a thin layer of normal gravel). A third of the water is changed every two weeks, with minute addition of plant trace elements.

By far, this tank demands the least trouble from me...


















[This message was edited by budak on Sun October 26 2003 at 04:44 PM.]


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

can you upload the picture to here?

Peace
Budmaster

Check out our photos website with pics of our tanks & other stuff..> http://www.thebudmaster.btinternet.co.uk


----------



## Dr.T. (Jul 23, 2003)

Now THATS what I call a low maintenance tank!









Jeff (Dr.T.)
---------------------------
Tank info in profile
29 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)
65 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)


----------

